# Urgent-Smiling Danny boy-just 9 days left to live! Paulding, OH



## April Jean

*This beautiful golden retriever pup will have to go to make room for the many, many "throw-aways" who come to the shelter everyday. Please help him if you can.

Contact:
**Phone: 419-399-9728 
Name:  Mandy 
email: [email protected]* 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15011424

* ***DANNY**** 
*








* *Breed: Golden Retriever (mix breed)
Age: Young adult
Gender: Male 
Size: Large,
**Shelter Information: * *Paulding County Dog Warden
13387 US 127 
Paulding, OH *
*Shelter dog ID: danny
Contacts:* *Phone: 419-399-9728 
Name:  Mandy 
email: [email protected]*


----------



## BeauShel

I my goodness, look at that cute face with the big smile.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Oh I just love his smiling face. What a love he is. I so hope someone will help to save this darling guy. He certainly looks like he is ready to LOVE his very own family!:smooch:


----------



## April Jean

He is probably smiling because when they came in to take his photo, the poor thing finally got some attention. It is so sad, just a small amount of attention and you get this kind of smile. 

What a good dog this would be, but sadly, he'll probably not make it out of the pound like most. Ohio pounds are over-flowing with unwanted dogs, due partly to the stupid puppy mill owners.


----------



## mylissyk

I emailed all the OH rescues listed on the GRCA list.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I'm calling Steffi in the morning, hopefully she can pull him..she is in Lima, Ohio, very close to this beautiful boy!


----------



## jlc's mom

This is where Hoosier came from. I hope someone can save him!


----------



## FinnTastic

I hope someone is able to help this boy out.


----------



## Karen519

*aPRIL*

APRIL

Email all of the Ohio Golden ret. rescues again to ask them if they will let you know and let the shelter know if they can save Danny.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15011424

Danny

Paulding County Dog Shelter
Paulding, OH
419-399-9728 
[email protected]

*http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html

Ohio
Golden Endings Golden Retiever Rescue 
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo 
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc 
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc 
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue *


----------



## April Jean

I've already emailed all I know of. If you want, email any you think may help. If I email them again, they will just get angry. Most of them are full, or they would have responded. They don't like to keep getting emails about the same dog from the same person. I have had some rather nasty responses before.


----------



## Karen519

*April*

April

Sorry I didn't know you emld. them-I must have missed that in your post.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I will take this dog! He has a home waiting. Will need someone to pull ASAP and of course transport.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenna*

Jenna

Check with Heidi. She was checking with a friend that might be able to pull him.

Email and pm Heidi.

*Did you look on Petfinder in Tampa Bay, FL, area for a Golden Ret. for him.
I would think there would be so many!!!*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

There aren't- they get adopted so quickly down here. Or rescue pulls them, and adopting through them is extremely difficult for normal, regular, hard working folks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

BTW who is Heidi? With Jack, Chewie/Rusty, Chloe, and Sadie?


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Sorry, I meant Claudia!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member.php?u=1839

11-22-2009, 02:17 AM 
* Heidi36oh* 
Moderator Deutsche Seite
Join Date: Feb 2007
Location: Chillicothe, Ohio
Posts: 14,815 
Images: 688
Blog Entries: 1


I'm calling Steffi in the morning, hopefully she can pull him..she is in Lima, Ohio, very close to this beautiful boy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yes that would be great! Yeah I thought her name was Claudia! lol Keep me posted, give them my number if you need to.


----------



## jlc's mom

pm heartofgold She pulled Hoosier (Jamies new dog) from there last year. See if she could do it again.


----------



## jlc's mom

Pm heartofgold to she if she would be willing to pull him. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member.php?u=3037 She pulled Hoosier out last year for us. This is Jamies new dog and he has a different name.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I will do that! Thanks!


----------



## jlc's mom

Also, if you call Mandy the warden at Paulding and beg her to hold him and that you are tring to find someone to pull him that might by him some time. I know I was on the phone begging her last year.


----------



## Heidi36oh

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yes that would be great! Yeah I thought her name was Claudia! lol Keep me posted, give them my number if you need to.


Jenna, been talking to my daughter Steffi and she will not be able to pull this boy, due to her already having 4 dogs at her house right now...I might be going up there on Friday if everything works out..gosh he's just too cute and that smile..I'm still working on it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Well if we can arrange transport pronto, she wouldn't have to have him there for long at all


----------



## Heidi36oh

jessi mom said:


> Also, if you call Mandy the warden at Paulding and beg her to hold him and that you are tring to find someone to pull him that might by him some time. I know I was on the phone begging her last year.


 
That's it a little more time, he's only $ 50 to pull but we gotta get a transport going and I might be able to hide him for a few day's.


----------



## jealous1

Claudia - I know everything is tight right now w/ holidays and economy (same here) but I could put $25 toward his pull fee - just let me know where to send. And if he makes it down I-75 in GA, with enough notice I could help w/ a leg of transport (any day right now during week for next couple of weeks except 12/08 look good). Please pm me if you need as I am unable to get on-line as much right now. T.


----------



## esSJay

What a sweet face! 

If I lived closer I would be willing to help with transport. I hope that GRF members can pull together to get him down to Jenna


----------



## Karen519

*Danny Boy!*

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Pau...2s=FL&2y=US&2l=27.68833&2g=-82.572502&2v=CITY

Did the mapquest from Paulding, Ohio to Tampa bay, FL-17 hours

Jenna: Have you ever used Pilots n Paw or Animal Rescue Flights.
I think if Claudia can pull him tomorrow and keep him until a volunteer pilot could take him or a ground transport, then you'd better start posting a need on these two vol. pilot forums!


----------



## jlc's mom

If nothing else can we get him pulled and board him for a couple of days? I know it's not much but I can pitch in $30.00 for whatever. Boarding, pulling out, plane ride, etc...


----------



## vertiman

PB&J and I are seriously considering pulling this guy.
Waiting for some information from the shelter, hopefully sometime tomorrow even though it's Thanksgiving.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yes, we don't even know for sure if he is still there, right? Keep me posted!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Couldn't get anywhere today, as you all would of guessed, it's Thanksgiving, vertiman it would be so awesome if you could pull him.

Keep us posted, don't think I'll be going up there until next week, due to Steffi's DH's in law's beat me to it, don't want to intrude.

However I will make the trip to help this beautiful boy find a new home.


----------



## mm03gn

vertiman said:


> PB&J and I are seriously considering pulling this guy.
> Waiting for some information from the shelter, hopefully sometime tomorrow even though it's Thanksgiving.


Wow, that's over a 6 hour drive!!! You guys are amazing!


----------



## jlc's mom

Has anyone called on this boy?


----------



## coppers-mom

He's still on petfinder, but no telling how often they update.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I was gone all day. I was hoping someone will call? I have to step out again now. Can someone please call?  Thanks!


----------



## vertiman

Just heard back from the shelter, sounds like he's still there. He was brought in as a stray, but seems to get along well with other dogs. They don't know much else about him.

Unfortunately, the timing couldn't be worse for PB&J and I and I don't think we can take this guy right now. I'll will donate to anyone who springs this guy and transports him to a safe home though!


----------



## jlc's mom

How much longer does he have???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I will take him. But not much else I can do from down here


----------



## Heidi36oh

I called today and all I got was the machine, they are closed tomorrow.

I did however leave a message that a lot of people where interested in pulling Danny, made it sound really good, hopefully I will hear something!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll help transport from SC to florida if you come my way.


----------



## jealous1

copper'smom - we could meet at same place as before and I could start this guy south through Georgia if it's on a weekend.


----------



## coppers-mom

It's a deal Jealous1. That could get him through a lot of SC and GA.
Any more news on him?


----------



## jlc's mom

I'm going to put a plee out to the GRF members


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

You guys rule. I have a home waiting and excited to adopt this dog.


----------



## coppers-mom

If he's got a home, we have to get him there!

Heidi36oh - have you had any news about him?

Fingers crossed and prayers being said for Danny boy.


----------



## PB&J

We're so thrilled you can take him Jenna!! Let us know if we can help with any transport costs or anything at all!!


----------



## jlc's mom

Here is the link for the plee to the grf members. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68669 Can people help me bump it up?


----------



## Spartan Mom

Danny has been posted on the Lab Board as well. http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/danny-has-9-t7343500.html

The posters there are concerned about him too. 

I told them that this board was working on him and has a home for in in Florida, but needs help with pulling and transport. Maybe someone there can help - I cross referenced both threads from here. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Spartans Mom*

Spartans Mom

Great thinking crossreferencing Danny's topic on Labrador Ret. Forum and on here.

I think the best bet honestly would be to post for help getting Danny from OH to FL on PilotsNPaws or Animal Rescue Flights.

I don't think many of the transports that I've seen posted on Lab Ret. Forum have gotten filled.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I'm in Pittsburgh and can do a short leg of the trip if it comes thru this way. Just let me know via PM. I don't often check-up on threads!


----------



## Heidi36oh

I must be loosing it where is the rest of all the post's..just wrote three??


----------



## Karen519

*Heidi*

Heidi

You didn't start an additional thread and forgot you did, did you?


----------



## Spartan Mom

jealous1 updated the other thread, but I thought it should go here too.

The shelter contacted jealous1 today and told her that GRINN is picking Danny up on Wednesday. They have jealous1's contact information as a back-up.

Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## jlc's mom

Heidi36oh said:


> I must be loosing it where is the rest of all the post's..just wrote three??


You posted here  http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68669


----------



## Heidi36oh

jessi mom said:


> You posted here  http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68669


Thanks..lol


----------



## coppers-mom

Such great news that he has been rescued.:


----------



## momtoMax

Does this mean that the person who wanted to adopt him won't be able to get him now? Or will that rescue still help work out transportation to him?


----------



## April Jean

Where is the shelter that wants him. I have lots of rescue and transport contacts. Sorry I haven't checked back. This isn't a board I normally use, I just joined to post Danny. I got a message on the lab board, where he is also posted, that he has a rescue and transport is becoming a problem.

If transport has already been set up, let me know and I will post for drivers.


----------



## Heidi36oh

April Jean said:


> Where is the shelter that wants him. I have lots of rescue and transport contacts. Sorry I haven't checked back. This isn't a board I normally use, I just joined to post Danny. I got a message on the lab board, where he is also posted, that he has a rescue and transport is becoming a problem.
> 
> If transport has already been set up, let me know and I will post for drivers.


 
GRINN is supposed to pick him up tomorrow, he won't need a transport unless this falls through


----------



## jealous1

Got an e-mail from Mandy at the shelter that GRINN picked Danny up!


----------



## coppers-mom

Whoo hoo!

Thanks for getting this boy rescued!


----------



## FinnTastic

Hooray!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Actually, GRINN didn't get him. Here he is, safe and sound and looking for his forever home:
www.gr-rescue.org/golden-retrievers-for-adoption-page-27.html (hope that link works)


----------



## jlc's mom

He sure is handsome I'm just glad he's safe.


----------



## momtoMax

I would adopt him if I could.... I fell in love with his big goofy smile in that terrible shelter pic. I hope someone special ends up getting him.


----------



## April Jean

*Still smiling!!!*









http://www.gr-rescue.org/golden-retrievers-for-adoption-page-27.html


----------

